# Base Problems



## Twigman503 (Oct 1, 2008)

I have a 08 Rome Graft and ever since I've gotten it, I've had an extremely frustrating problem. Every time I wax my board then ride it for a day, the base around the edge of the board becomes white and dry like I didn't even wax it. I tried waxing it really well with an all temp wax, still had the problem. I tried waxing it, then removing the wax while it was still warm then waxing it again. Same problem. I bought a super hard wax for around the edges, same problem. No matter what I try, I have the same problem.

What should I do?


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

maybe you arent getting it scraped enough around the edges and the wax just looks built up? Sounds very strange.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

hot scrape, brass/bronze/copper brush, then scrape the fresh base with a metal scraper, cold wax and really work it in


----------



## Tauwolf (Oct 12, 2010)

Wow, I'm so happy I saw this thread. I have the same problem. When you say hot scrape, whatcha mean? And are you saying, regular wax, scrape, brush, then use a cold temp wax again on the edges and then scrape that?


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Twigman503 said:


> I have a 08 Rome Graft and ever since I've gotten it, I've had an extremely frustrating problem. Every time I wax my board then ride it for a day, the base around the edge of the board becomes white and dry like I didn't even wax it. I tried waxing it really well with an all temp wax, still had the problem. I tried waxing it, then removing the wax while it was still warm then waxing it again. Same problem. I bought a super hard wax for around the edges, same problem. No matter what I try, I have the same problem.
> 
> What should I do?


This is normal! its just how it is. the snow leeches the wax from the pores fresh snow will make it happen faster than old snow. nothing bad is happening jsut re wax every handful of times. 
you can also try using a cold wax on the edges and a warmer down the center.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Run it over some concrete that'll take care of the problem. Or just go get a stone grind sounds like you got base burn going on.


----------



## Bubalouie (Mar 6, 2010)

I used to have this problem with most of my boards until I started really researching waxing techniques. I now have my own business doing repairs and waxing. Your best bet would be to get a stone grind as BurtonAvenger suggested. Where everything changes, though is how much and how you wax your board before riding it the very first time after the stone grind.

Here is how I do it:

1. Stone Grind
2. Brass Brush, then wipe down with a wet towel and let dry
3. Hot Scrape
4. Soft (warm temp) wax, heat, cool, reheat, scrape
5. Repeat step 3
6. Hard (cold temp) wax, heat, cool, reheat, scrape
7, 8, 9, repeat steps 3-5
10, Wax of the day, or your everyday wax. Heat, cool, scrape
11, Soft bristle brush the snot out of it

The theory is that the soft wax will penetrate the base nice and deep, then the hard wax will be pulled in by the soft wax and also provide a cap or sealer to the base, protecting it from burns.

I know that this is ALOT of work, and that many will argue this is overkill, but keep in mind pros often have 30+ layers of wax on their board (or skis) before ever riding. The less you have to stone grind your board, and the more times you wax it without using base cleaners or chemicals, the deeper your wax will go. This will help you prevent base burn. Wax every time you start to see any kind of base burn, check during lunch each day you ride to see if you need to put on a layer and cork it in on the mountain too.

If you are a park rat, then this might not apply as much, but if you are looking for speed, powder, or carving, this will make a difference.

I have ridden boards in the past that have had burned edges and was physically able to feel the board slow down when on edge.

Since I have done this to my boards, I try to keep the base in good shape, and they almost never turn white after even 2 or 3 8hr days of riding.

--buba

Here come the naysayers!


----------

